# modprobe: QM_MODULES: function not implemented

## spacezmonkey

i guess after i had done 

```
emerge -u system 
```

and compiled my kernel without rebooting.

After i reboot, i keep on having this error messages:

```

modprobe: Safe mode has more than one parameter

modprobe: QM_MODULES: function not implmented

```

starting from the following sentense while i was booting up

```
calculating modules dependencies
```

is it because i had done emerge -u system instead of my usual emerge -u world?? 

pls help  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tawtao

I have this problem before. If you have modutils, remove it.

Then re-emerge module-init-tools.   I believe that if you have both package install and modutils get update, you get this problem.

Tom

----------

## spacezmonkey

thanks a lot..i will give it a try...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spacezmonkey

thanks a lot pal..it is working now...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tizzyd

I ended up having the same problem as well.  Too many updates, I guess.  Sadly, no work that night, but hey, at least this morning, my USB mouse and virtually everything else is working.  Helps to have another computer that you do NOT change that often.

----------

